# Toro greens master flex 2100 groomer



## JBS (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum as a registered user but have been reading posts all summer and have found this site to be great. This is my first year going full in on really taking care of my Bermuda lawn. I live in Phoenix and this summer with the all time record breaking heat keeping my grass short and green has taken a lot of work. I purchased a Mclane 25" reel mower with the slotted roller bar about 5 months ago and at first I liked it but it has too many issues like things breaking and unable to get any customer support whatsoever. Nonetheless it has done a reasonable job except I just figured at the HOC is much lower than what is the manual and what I was told in an updated revised manual for my unit. I thought I was cutting at 0.75 all summer but after buying a HOC gauge (love it and recommended on this forum) it actually is cutting at 0.375 approximately. 
Sorry for the long post I will get to the point. I decided to purchase a Toro Flex 2100 with 700 hours from a local turf equipment company. The height of cut is set at 0.5 inches and is spot on on the gauge. When I went to look at the unit before buying it I told the guy I did not want the groomer. I guess he did not remember or he is not very good at listening. I got it yesterday and it has a groomer on it. I am thinking about calling the dealer and Monday and saying that I want it removed but I thought I would see what you guys thought. 
What does the groomer actually do and what are the pros and cons of having it on the mower?

Last item. I went to cut with the Toro last night and it was not cutting the grass or barely. I measured the HOC again and it was .500. I took out the Mclane nad ran it and it was cutting the grass. That's how I figured it was cutting much lower that was in the instructions.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

The groomer is to reduce grain in the grass. I have a Flex 2100 with a groomer. There are 2 different types, one groomer runs all the time and the other has the ability to be used or flip a lever and it doesn't function. The groomer can be removed, but will require different HOC arms. I'd leave it on the unit.

Probably don't need one as a homeowner and may not see the benefit of it compared to a golf course. But, always a nice addition.

As for the lever. When you stand behind the unit, as you would ready to mow, the right side of the groomer unit may or may not have the lever. Any pics of your mower?


----------



## JBS (Sep 5, 2020)

I'm posting again because I think I did not hit submit.

I have attached some pictures of the mower. I do not see a lever on the right side. The photos are of the right front.

Where can I find a video or instructions on changing the height of the groomer? What should be the height of the groomer relative to the reel and do I measure it in the same way I check the HOC?


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

@JBS your groomer appears to be the kind that is always spinning. If you notice in my pic, the lever at the top of the groomer unit is what I speak of. 


The adjustment for the groomer is what I'm pointing at, one on each side. 


As for the height of the groomer, you'll get varying answers on here. According to manufacturer's, the groomer should be set slightly lower than the HOC. It's intended to help stand the grass up for cutting and shouldn't be leaving grooves in the ground.


----------



## JBS (Sep 5, 2020)

Aha! I thought that might be it. So if my HOC is .500 the groomer would be like .400? I will have to do a search on the site and see what the varying opinions are. I'm not sure I want to keep it. I read that the groomer limits how low you can set the HOC, is that true?


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

JBS said:


> Aha! I thought that might be it. So if my HOC is .500 the groomer would be like .400? I will have to do a search on the site and see what the varying opinions are. I'm not sure I want to keep it. I read that the groomer limits how low you can set the HOC, is that true?


Usually limits how high you can get the HOC. Golf courses use them and are cutting extremely low.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

spec sheet says the max HOC on the flex 2100 is ~.300. Are you sure you're getting .500?


----------



## JBS (Sep 5, 2020)

I measured it with an Accu gauge. The bed knife was changed from the microcut to a standard which according to Toro's info will let me get HOC up to one inch. My Mclane was cutting at .375 even though the company said it could not go below .75 with the set up I have. I tried our the Toro on Friday night and it was barely cutting the grass. I then took out the Mclane and it cut the same as usual. So either something is wrong with the Toro (can't tell because I cannot look at the reel when it's supposed to be spinning) or my grass had not gotten above 0.500 height after my last cut with the Mclane three days earlier. I was going to wait 4-5 days and then take the Toro back out to see if it cuts the grass.


----------



## JBS (Sep 5, 2020)

Guess what only the transport is working. The reel and groomer are not rotating at all. I cannot imagine what I'm doing wrong. I push the drive lever all the way down. I tried to push the lever inward at the bottom like in the manual but it does not move. It only goes inward at the top. Shouldn't it just move to the inside with light pressure?


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

JBS said:


> Guess what only the transport is working. The reel and groomer are not rotating at all. I cannot imagine what I'm doing wrong. I push the drive lever all the way down. I tried to push the lever inward at the bottom like in the manual but it does not move. It only goes inward at the top. Shouldn't it just move to the inside with light pressure?


You have to apply inward pressure at the top and the press the lever down. It won't engage if you lower the lever and then try to engage the reel.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I would actually keep it. At the homeowner heights it's not overly useful, but... I have one on my 1600 and it comes in handy during the spring scalp. I bottom it out and just go to town.

I will also occasionally lower it in during a double or triple cut and do it one direction as the second pass.

It's helped remove some grain and it's not a bad option at times. Keep it up and it won't do anymore than pull out the easy dead material and thatch at times.


----------



## JBS (Sep 5, 2020)

Thanks for the tip. I eventually got the motor pattern and it became easy. Going to have to change my mowing pattern. I see it's going to take time to learn how to turn the 2100. Makes my Mclane seem like a toy mower. Definitely ripped stuff up. Time for some fertilizer and water.

Is there any way to take off the wheel posts like on the flex 21. I looked and doesn't look like you can.


----------



## JBS (Sep 5, 2020)

I checked with the place I bought the mower and the mechanic told me he set it up so that it would not really do anything to the lawn.

Question about cutting at a lower height now. I'm in Phoenix and there is no let up in the summer heat. 100+ degrees everyday for at least the next 2 weeks. The Toro cut lower than the Mclane and my lawn really was taken down. I have added fertilizer and water. I know it will come back great but when do I cut it again with my new Toro which is set at 0.500? I don't want to wait to long because then I will take off more than a 1/3rd of the leaf blade. My usual pattern all summer has been every 3 days.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

What did you cut it down too? If it was cut at .500 and not brought up you will continue to scalp it again.


----------



## JBS (Sep 5, 2020)

I cut it at 0.500. It had been cut just a bit higher for a few months. This is a new mower for me and I was just going to keep cutting at this height for now. It could be the groomer that tore stuff up but it is at almost the highest setting.


----------



## JBS (Sep 5, 2020)

Actually as the grass has started to grow back in the past few days there are high and low areas that are in lines but I'm sure I did not miss my rows. This is confusing.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

If you don't want to use the groomer, just raise the height up so it's out of the way and remove the belt. That way it won't be spinning when mowing.


----------



## JBS (Sep 5, 2020)

Raising it up by moving it to the front most hole or turning the adjustment knobs?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

You will continue to scalp if you made your first cut with the Toro, and didn't adjust it for the second time you cut.

It's as simple as that, you will find scalping the green off each and every time you cut. Need to cut lower and bring the HOC back up to where you'd like it to be. The groomer isn't tearing anything up unless you've got some serious grain and stolons riding on the top of the grass canopy.


----------



## orangeokie (Aug 11, 2021)

JBS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this forum as a registered user but have been reading posts all summer and have found this site to be great. This is my first year going full in on really taking care of my Bermuda lawn. I live in Phoenix and this summer with the all time record breaking heat keeping my grass short and green has taken a lot of work. I purchased a Mclane 25" reel mower with the slotted roller bar about 5 months ago and at first I liked it but it has too many issues like things breaking and unable to get any customer support whatsoever. Nonetheless it has done a reasonable job except I just figured at the HOC is much lower than what is the manual and what I was told in an updated revised manual for my unit. I thought I was cutting at 0.75 all summer but after buying a HOC gauge (love it and recommended on this forum) it actually is cutting at 0.375 approximately.
> Sorry for the long post I will get to the point. I decided to purchase a Toro Flex 2100 with 700 hours from a local turf equipment company. The height of cut is set at 0.5 inches and is spot on on the gauge. When I went to look at the unit before buying it I told the guy I did not want the groomer. I guess he did not remember or he is not very good at listening. I got it yesterday and it has a groomer on it. I am thinking about calling the dealer and Monday and saying that I want it removed but I thought I would see what you guys thought.
> ...


Is your 25" McLane the commercial Greens Mower, with the height adjustment screws on each side of the reel?


----------

